# What are Embers?



## Taj (Jul 26, 2015)

I just noticed there's a new tab labeled Embers, and I see a lot of people having zero. What are embers and how do you earn them?


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah...I saw that too, I'm curious about it.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Ember*

what is this?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

No idea. Not currency, and they're not in the announcements.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh... They are currency! Look under About Me... Though you can't by buy anything in the shop with them...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 26, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> what is this?



I think there's an upcoming event on this site, since it's a unique forum currency.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 26, 2015)

I was just going to
ask the same thing!


----------



## Taj (Jul 26, 2015)

This is odd... where are the admins when you need them? I'm guessing they are a new form of currency, but a lot more rare. I'm posting everywhere and getting nowhere with earning them


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jul 26, 2015)

Your guess I'd as good as mine because I have no idea


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

I already contacted Tina and Sockhead. I have already proved they are currency. This is all we know so far.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah! I had the exact same idea as I saw that in the shop and I was like *what the hell*. But some admin said something's happening around now to do with that, I'm finding out!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 26, 2015)

A hint to a certain event maybe.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

Perhaps ^^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Also what are tickets?


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 26, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> A hint to a certain event maybe.



I'd go with this Idea.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Justin said:


> We won't be going to the beach this year, but maybe things will heat up around here soon... Lips are sealed beyond that!


Yup. I knew it :O


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 26, 2015)

TBT is going to be inside a volcano for a short time until it erupts.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> TBT is going to be inside a volcano for a short time until it erupts.



 that's what she said


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

Perhaps the theme is the sun


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Tina! I know your watching tell us.


----------



## Taj (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey, admin is on the thread! I think these embers might be limited for an event, maybe like the fireworks festival. Idrk though


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh goddess Tina grant us thy wisdom


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

JEREMY TELL US


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

TELL US

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tina left, it's up to you Jerm


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 26, 2015)

COME ON WHO'S GOT THE ANSWERS????? I NEED TO KNOW


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

So excited for the event xD


----------



## axo (Jul 26, 2015)

Probably gonna be an event happening where you collect embers or something. Just a guess :3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

There not gonna tell us yet. . But soon caus at August 13 I'm away for A week with no internet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

TINA YOUR BACK


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi tina I see you


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Also what are tickets?



Tickets are the currency used in the TBT Fair


----------



## WonderK (Jul 26, 2015)

It's highly probable that Embers are currency related to a Summer event coming very soon.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 26, 2015)

Mmmmmhhh... I wonder


----------



## Akimari (Jul 26, 2015)

At least I finally feel like an equal in regards to everyone else's online currency. All of us at 0 embers. Feels good man.

But I'm hella curious about this myself.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

OMG now it's on the main screen!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ITS HAPPENING GUYS ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Mango (Jul 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> OMG now it's on the main screen!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ITS HAPPENING GUYS ITS HAPPENING



SHUT UP

what the hell is hapepnign


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Mango said:


> SHUT UP
> 
> what the hell is hapepnign



I HAVE NO IDEA BUT ITS HAPPENING.
:L

- - - Post Merge - - -

My body is Reggie.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> OMG now it's on the main screen!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ITS HAPPENING GUYS ITS HAPPENING



wait WHAT DO YOU MEAN

What do you mean it's on the main screen what main screen WHERE

I've been on this site for like barely a month and yet I'm HYPED


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Akimari said:


> wait WHAT DO YOU MEAN
> 
> What do you mean it's on the main screen what main screen WHERE
> 
> I've been on this site for like barely a month and yet I'm HYPED


Look next to your name! It's right here next to your name now
It was only in the shop earlier.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Under your bells!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> OMG now it's on the main screen!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ITS HAPPENING GUYS ITS HAPPENING


Umm. I see nothing...


----------



## Akimari (Jul 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Look next to your name! It's right here next to your name now
> It was only in the shop earlier.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Oh nevermind I already knew that I thought there was an official announcement of them somewhere 

Mods pls explain


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah but it's happening now because it's all falling into place, they can't do all of this then hide it.


----------



## Klave (Jul 26, 2015)

I can see embers on my profile during threads! I'm excited, this will be my first event on Belltree. 

I can't wait to find our what will happen. I am super curious as to how we will earn them though! 
I think they'll start functioning around August 1, since isn't that fireworks month in the game?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jul 26, 2015)

*Embers?*

I just noticed them today. Can someone explain them to me?


----------



## Klave (Jul 26, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> I just noticed them today. Can someone explain them to me?



It's still a mystery, nobody knows. O:


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 26, 2015)

So hyped!This is my first time in an event here!
The hype is real!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

No idea, sounds like some event like Easter but with embers? ;D


----------



## Hettie (Jul 26, 2015)

[size=-2]Sounds like it might have to do with fireworks, or some summer-y type thing. Night time campfires any one? ;D[/size]


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 26, 2015)

Teasers


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2015)

Mairmalade said:


> Teasers



Why we would never...


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

Justin said:


> Why we would never...



oh but you would


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 26, 2015)

It's just a hoax set up by the mods to make us think something big is going to happen when really nothing is going to change.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Justin said:


> Why we would never...


Argh, I swear mods...
You better tell me now.
Everything.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2015)

If it's something fabulous, count me in!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 26, 2015)

Listen, is that an event I hear?


----------



## shanni (Jul 26, 2015)

I was so confused when I logged on today lol *excited now*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 26, 2015)

Justin said:


> We won't be going to the beach this year, but maybe things will heat up around here soon... Lips are sealed beyond that!


Maybe. This was probably posted but I'm to lazy to flip through 6 pages


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Maybe. This was probably posted but I'm to lazy to flip through 6 pages



I quoted it on some page .
That's exactly what I thought when I saw it.


----------



## drizzy (Jul 26, 2015)

im so excited ;w; im new to tbt and dont know what events are/how they work so!??!!? eeeee!!!!! C:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I quoted it on some page .
> That's exactly what I thought when I saw it.



Like I said. Too lazy to flip through the pages


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 26, 2015)

ooooh the mystery


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jul 26, 2015)

What _are_ Embers?






Seriously though, it'll probably be a currency for a event or something as said. Something to do with fireworks sounds really cool, along with the idea of a campfire theme.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 26, 2015)

Only the coolest ghost ever.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 26, 2015)

Justin said:


> Why we would never...


They cant spill the beans. Yet...


----------



## Hettie (Jul 26, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Only the coolest ghost ever.



[size=-2]I was waiting so hard for this and I'm so glad it finally was posted. Thank you great Jav[/size]


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 26, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Only the coolest ghost ever.



I have not seen this in years holy cheese


----------



## Javocado (Jul 26, 2015)

Justin said:


> Why we would never...



stop pls you are *ember*assing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 26, 2015)

Javocado said:


> stop pls you are *ember*assing



I would like to jav more jokes from you please.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 26, 2015)

stop pming me idfk and idfc


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 26, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Only the coolest ghost ever.





Javocado said:


> stop pls you are *ember*assing



NOTICE ME SENPAI


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 26, 2015)

Javocado said:


> stop pls you are *ember*assing


I just wanna *ember*ace you right now.


----------



## inkling (Jul 26, 2015)

something to look forward to...


----------



## Taj (Jul 26, 2015)

SockHead said:


> stop pming me idfk and idfc



Umm who? I wasn't pming you


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 26, 2015)

fwts said:


> oh but you would



and you did


----------



## Greninja (Jul 26, 2015)

We won't be going to the beach this year, but maybe things will heat up around here soon... Lips are sealed beyond that! -Justin

omg justin said this in jacobs thread


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

Greninja said:


> We won't be going to the beach this year, but maybe things will heat up around here soon... Lips are sealed beyond that! -Justin
> 
> omg justin said this in jacobs thread



;D you are welcome


----------



## Serif (Jul 26, 2015)

SockHead said:


> stop pming me idfk and idfc



Ahaha my kind of admin right here...

Whatever it is we'll find out soon enough o3o


----------



## mintellect (Jul 26, 2015)

I just saw them, I don't know what they are either...


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

I literally just saw it now. probably for some kind of an event?


----------



## Murray (Jul 26, 2015)

maybe instead of building sandcastles we have to burn stuff


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2015)

Can't wait for that bonfire collectible.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 26, 2015)

Spoiler: if you collect enough Embers the whole forum burns down.

I mean... it is a tree, right?


----------



## Javocado (Jul 26, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Spoiler: if you collect enough Embers the whole forum burns down.
> 
> I mean... it is a tree, right?




Close.
We about to light that dank kush.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 26, 2015)

The forum is going to be called "The burnt tree forums" if it does happen.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

haha embers refers to cigarettes now, dont it

im sorry please excuse my ignorance


----------



## The Blood Countess (Jul 26, 2015)

I can't believe I just read through 9 pages of this.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

Dracula's Lover said:


> I can't believe I just read through 9 pages of this.



literally same -.-

im literally super hyped tho, like how can we earn them? I know people can send them so im thinkin of buying some w my tbt


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 26, 2015)

Maybe its something you find, like the eggs/a scavenger hunt.  Oh man, i suck at those.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 26, 2015)

Jas0n said:


>



NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

Jas0n said:


>



holy


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 26, 2015)

Jas0n said:


>


Why would you do this to poor Isabelle. D:


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 26, 2015)

Jas0n said:


>



She looks freaking happy.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jul 26, 2015)

Got some embers for sale. PM me. Cheap prices.

www.CheapEmbers.com


----------



## Justin (Jul 27, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?309361-Bell-Tree-Mini-Direct-7-26-15


----------

